# Recall for the front strut plate!



## jmig (Jan 11, 2004)

Just got mine in the mail. Has anyone else had there early E39 in for this recall, just wondering if the $tealer is suggesting other work be done, when repairs are done for the recall.


----------



## clive smith (Jul 8, 2004)

what year is your e39???


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

jmig said:


> Just got mine in the mail. Has anyone else had there early E39 in for this recall, just wondering if the $tealer is suggesting other work be done, when repairs are done for the recall.


What are the symptoms they describe? I have a clanking coming from under my car when I hit bumps with the right front wheel. Last service visit diagnosed it as a lose front sway bar, but it's still there and makes my car sound like a taxi on bumpy roads. I have not received a recall notice, but I did locate this info at AllData.com:

TSB: 310202
Issue Date: MAR 02
Description Recall - Front Strut Upper Spring Mount Replacement

And I wonder why the fix for this was not applied to my car automatically at that service visit. My car was manufactured in March 02 I believe. Seems a no frickin' brainer for an SA to realize the TSB needs to be applied.


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

jvr530i said:


> What are the symptoms they describe? I have a clanking coming from under my car when I hit bumps with the right front wheel. Last service visit diagnosed it as a lose front sway bar, but it's still there and makes my car sound like a taxi on bumpy roads. I have not received a recall notice, but I did locate this info at AllData.com:
> 
> TSB: 310202
> Issue Date: MAR 02
> ...


This recall only affects E39s produced through January of 1997.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

jvr530i said:


> What are the symptoms they describe? I have a clanking coming from under my car when I hit bumps with the right front wheel. Last service visit diagnosed it as a lose front sway bar, but it's still there and makes my car sound like a taxi on bumpy roads.


It's probably the swaybar end link or, as BMW calls it, the "swing support." The part number for the right side is 31-35-1-095-662. It's possible to change this without even taking the wheel off. Just turn the steering wheel all the way to the right to gain access. Thsi part is cheap enough (at Pacific BMW) that it's worth swapping out to see if it fixes the problem.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

DZeckhausen said:


> It's probably the swaybar end link or, as BMW calls it, the "swing support." The part number for the right side is 31-35-1-095-662. It's possible to change this without even taking the wheel off. Just turn the steering wheel all the way to the right to gain access. Thsi part is cheap enough (at Pacific BMW) that it's worth swapping out to see if it fixes the problem.


Thanks Dave, I guess I'll go in there with a diagnosis and a fix and let them tell me they know better than some guy on the Internet again. :yikes:


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

jvr530i said:


> Thanks Dave, I guess I'll go in there with a diagnosis and a fix and let them tell me they know better than some guy on the Internet again. :yikes:


How many miles on your 530i?


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

DZeckhausen said:


> How many miles on your 530i?


28k or so


----------

